# BEAGÁ! Impressões de um turista sobre a capital mineira.



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bom pessoal, em julho do ano passado resolvi aproveitar um feriado e ir explorar melhor a capital mineira. 

Como decidi de ultima hora, as passagens aereas estavam caras. Resolvi ir de ônibus saindo de SP. Sai na quinta a noite. A viagem foi tranquila. Dormi a noite inteira e na sexta-feira cedo estava em BH. Peguei um quartono Airbnb no bairro do Lourdes. As imagens foram feitas do meu celular que não tem uma câmera tão boa. Mas, vamos lá...hehe

1. Vista do meu quarto


2020-03-07_12-00-03 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

2. Logo quando cheguei, resolvi caminhar pelo bairro. Achei bem agrádavel. Bastante arborizado e não me senti inseguro. Calçadas limpas.


2020-03-07_12-00-30 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

3. 


2020-03-07_12-00-42 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

4. Estava bem próximo do Mercadão e resolvi ir conhecê-lo


2020-03-07_12-00-59 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

5. Como já era esperado: muito queijos. :lol:


P_20190706_114422 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

6. ...e doces


P_20190706_114616 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

7. A foto ficou péssima, mas comprei essa lembrança...haha


P_20190706_121022 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

8. Arredores do Mercado Central


P_20190706_121208 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

9. Em vários momentos BH me lembrou SP.


P_20190706_121102 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

10. Resolvi almoçar num botequo próximo. Comprei um feijão tropeiro. Paguei incríveis R$ 8,00 por um prato farto.


P_20190706_122037 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

11. Um prédio comercial


P_20190706_170550 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

12. 

P_20190707_114156 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

13. 


P_20190707_114328 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

14.


P_20190707_114511 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

15. 


P_20190707_114523 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

16. Muitas lembraças de São Paulo


P_20190707_114543 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

17. Essa parte de BH é planejada e bastante agradável para se caminhar.


P_20190707_114726 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

18. Fui numa feira que é bem famosa na cidade. Esqueci o nome...haha Você encontra de tudo.


P_20190707_114809 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

19. Tem muitos artistas


P_20190707_115128 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

20. 


P_20190707_120345 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

21. 


P_20190707_120356 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

22. 


P_20190707_120341 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

23.


P_20190707_120839 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

24.


P_20190707_120843 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

25. Próximo a feira há um parque que é bem frequentado. Resolvi dar uma volta nele.


P_20190707_121711 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

26. 


P_20190707_121440 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

27.


P_20190707_122247 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

28. O clima nesse dia estava bem agradável. Mais ou menos 18°C com sol.


P_20190707_122339 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

29.


P_20190707_122833 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

30.


P_20190707_123535 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

31. 


P_20190707_131502 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

32.


P_20190707_131511 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

33. Encontrei um amigo e fomos caminhando em direção a Praça da Liberdade. No caminho fotografei essa casa(?) interessante.


P_20190707_131748 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

34.


P_20190707_132210 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

35. Antes de caminhar pela praça fomos ao Centro Cultural do Banco do Brasil. Estava tendo uma exposição do Madagasca.


P_20190707_140047 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

36. O famoso de Niemeyer...hehe


P_20190707_140050 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

37. Praça da Liberdade. Achei linda!


P_20190707_140212 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

38. 


P_20190707_140112 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

39. 


P_20190707_140139 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

40.


P_20190707_140356 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

41. As palmeiras dão muita imponência


P_20190707_140207 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

42. 


P_20190707_140402 by José Guilherme, no Flickr


43. No dia seguinte fui conhecer a Pampulha. Minha anfitriã estudava na UFMG e peguei uma carona até lá. Da UFMG peguei um uber até a lagoa.

P_20190709_094647 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

44. Casa do Baile


P_20190709_101125 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

45. Curvas de respeito...hehe


P_20190709_101058 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

46. Pontezinha para chegar até a Casa do Baile


P_20190709_101117 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

47. Peguei uma bike e fui andando ao redor da lagoa. Há muitas casas classe média-alta ao redor da lagoa.

P_20190709_101608 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

48. 


P_20190709_101849 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

49. A Igreja de São Francisco de Assis estava em reforma. =(


P_20190709_105725 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

50. 


P_20190709_105748 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

51. Então, fui em direção a Casa do JK. 

P_20190709_102926 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

52. Percebe-se como a arquitetura era bem inovadora para a época.


P_20190709_110407 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

53. 


P_20190709_110505 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

54. Interior da residência


P_20190709_111720 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

55. Penteadeira da Sara...hahaa


P_20190709_112308 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

56. Voltei para o ap e no final da tarde voltei a caminhar pela cidade. 


P_20190708_165624 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

57. Parei para um café...hehe


P_20190706_164717 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

58. 


P_20190708_165333 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

59. 


P_20190708_170012 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

60. 


P_20190708_170150 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

61. 


P_20190708_170750 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

62. O sistema de ônibus parece funcionar bem. Ouvi muitas reclamações a respeito do metrô.


P_20190708_170948 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

63. 


P_20190708_171924 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

64. Fim de tarde


P_20190708_171927 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

65. Curti muito essa foto.


P_20190708_172207 by José Guilherme, no Flickr

Visitei o mirante da Praça do Papa. Não consegui tirar fotos. Mas, foi bem interessante.

De impressões gerais, achei BH uma cidade que aparenta ser uma cidade grande com clima de interior em muitos bairros. Pelos bairros que andei, me deu a impressão de ser uma cidade boa para se viver. Não há tantas atrações turisticas, mas valeu a pena tirar um feriado para explorar a cidade. O povo mineiro é sensacional...hehe

Espero que tenham gostado!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

> Espero que tenham gostado!


Imagine... 

Parabéns pelas fotos e pela descrição da experiencia!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Interessante o thread! Que bom que o BRT de BH está indo bem! O do Rio foi pras Cucuias...


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Apesar dos problemas BH é uma ótima cidade pra se morar. Além da excelente culinária e do clima agradável, as largas ruas arborizadas da área central, a Pampulha, os bairros da Zona Sul e cantinhos como Santa Tereza e Prado dão um charme todo especial a esse cidade que é a síntese de Minas Gerais.:cheers:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Gostei do thread. Deu uma volta boa, mostrando muita coisa sem ficar puxando o saco dos foristas da cidade. :laugh: A feira da foto 18 chama Feira Hippie e a casa da foto 33 é alugada para uso comercial. Sobre os pontos turísticos, acho que você talvez tenha tido a impressão que BH tenha poucos pontos turísticos porque passou por alguns sem perceber, como na Praça da Liberdade, que tem o Museu das Minas e do Metal que é o mais interessante da praça NMHO. Parabéns pelas fotos e pelo thread como um todo! Abraços!


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Belíssimas fotos dessa Belo Horizonte encantadora.


----------



## faelbhz (Jun 9, 2013)

Deu uma boa volta pelo Centro mas podia ter ido até a Savassi, que é alí pertinho da Praça da Liberdade. 
O Move (nome do BRT de BH) acredito que seja um dos sistemas de maior sucesso no Brasil...claro, algumas coisas precisam ser melhoradas, mas funciona muito bem.

Você foi num feriado, então pegou o hipercentro bem vazio e agradável.
Isso muda drasticamente num dia comum, kkk
A Praça Sete onde vc passou, por exemplo, é um formigueiro.

Quanto aos pontos turisticos, em Belo Horizonte eles são meio que espalhados. Você não foi, por exemplo, no mirante Mangabeiras, Torre Alta Vila, Mineirão/Mineirinho, Cidade Administrativa, Praça da Estação, Viaduto Santa Tereza...
Mas aproveitou bem o Centro.

As fotos ficaram legais.
Fiquei curioso pra saber onde você comeu esse tropeiro por ridiculos R$ 8 reais hehehe


----------



## zolin (Jan 27, 2008)

:applause:

show.!!


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Gostei bastante das suas observações, saudades de BH :heart:


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ah, BH...:heart:

Gosto dos threads "narrativos"! Andou bastante!
Levou docinhos de souvenir tb?

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, Guiga!

Bjks


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

lorrampaiva said:


> Imagine...
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos e pela descrição da experiencia!


Obrigado, cara!



Mr.Falcon said:


> Interessante o thread! Que bom que o BRT de BH está indo bem! O do Rio foi pras Cucuias...


Tive a impressão que funciona bem em BH.

Obrigado, cara!



Catrumano said:


> Apesar dos problemas BH é uma ótima cidade pra se morar. Além da excelente culinária e do clima agradável, as largas ruas arborizadas da área central, a Pampulha, os bairros da Zona Sul e cantinhos como Santa Tereza e Prado dão um charme todo especial a esse cidade que é a síntese de Minas Gerais.:cheers:


Sim. Achei a cidade bem agradável em vários aspectos.

Obrigado por comentar!



Inconfidente said:


> Gostei do thread. Deu uma volta boa, mostrando muita coisa sem ficar puxando o saco dos foristas da cidade. :laugh: A feira da foto 18 chama Feira Hippie e a casa da foto 33 é alugada para uso comercial. Sobre os pontos turísticos, acho que você talvez tenha tido a impressão que BH tenha poucos pontos turísticos porque passou por alguns sem perceber, como na Praça da Liberdade, que tem o Museu das Minas e do Metal que é o mais interessante da praça NMHO. Parabéns pelas fotos e pelo thread como um todo! Abraços!


Hahaha...boa. Achei a praça da liberdade muito legal. Entrei nesse Museu das Minas. Mas, não fotografei...hehee

Grande abraço!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

sebobprata said:


> Belíssimas fotos dessa Belo Horizonte encantadora.


Obrigado pelo comentário!



faelbhz said:


> Deu uma boa volta pelo Centro mas podia ter ido até a Savassi, que é alí pertinho da Praça da Liberdade.
> O Move (nome do BRT de BH) acredito que seja um dos sistemas de maior sucesso no Brasil...claro, algumas coisas precisam ser melhoradas, mas funciona muito bem.
> 
> Você foi num feriado, então pegou o hipercentro bem vazio e agradável.
> ...


Sim! Faltou explorar alguns lugares...hehe Passei na Savassi de carro apenas. Esse boteco me conquistou...hahhaa Fica numa esquina proximo ao mercadão.

Obrigado Fael!



zolin said:


> :applause:
> 
> show.!!


Obrigado!



Hello_World said:


> Gostei bastante das suas observações, saudades de BH :heart:


Obrigado!



Déa_ said:


> Ah, BH...:heart:
> 
> Gosto dos threads "narrativos"! Andou bastante!
> Levou docinhos de souvenir tb?
> ...


Sempre faço assim, pego gosto de ler threads assim tbm...hehe Me sinto na viagem. Levei sim!!

Obrigado Déa! 

Bjs!


----------



## InteriordoBrasil (Sep 2, 2019)

Muito bom.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Linda capital que pretendo conhecer em breve!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom, fez mais ou menos o mesmo rolê que eu fiz quando fui a BHZ pela primeira vez. É uma das minhas metrópoles favoritas. 

Abc!


----------



## itabirinha-MG (Dec 20, 2006)

Saudades de BH, amo !!!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

InteriordoBrasil said:


> Muito bom.


Obrigado!



Lucas Souza RF said:


> Linda capital que pretendo conhecer em breve!


Conheça sim!



Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom, fez mais ou menos o mesmo rolê que eu fiz quando fui a BHZ pela primeira vez. É uma das minhas metrópoles favoritas.
> 
> Abc!


Amo BH! 

Obrigado cara!



itabirinha-MG said:


> Saudades de BH, amo !!!


Sdds também!


----------



## Lucas_Wild (Jan 31, 2009)

To amando acompanhar esses threads de Guiga1!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lucas_Wild said:


> To amando acompanhar esses threads de Guiga1!


Obrigado, cara!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

BH não é uma cidade turísticas mas é ótima para um viajante que gosta de zonas urbanas e culinária


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Lindas fotos!


----------

